# Touring in the USA



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone ever taken their motorhome out to the USA, toured around then brought it back?

I seem to remember reading in one of the mags some time ago about a family that shipped their MH out to the USA, toured around for 6 months, then shipped it back and they reckoned it was cheaper than hiring out there. 
The benefits appeared to be with better mpg and cheaper fuel, not having to pay mileage charges etc.

We would like to explore this option and compare the costs of taking our own MH verses hiring one out there. 
Does anyone have any experience on this idea including hiring costs overall?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I remember speaking to someone who claimed the cheapest way to tour the States was to buy a motorhome on the East Coast and sell it 6 months later on the West Coast (or was it vice versa) as prices are higher on either the East or West coasts. I also remember that there were complex insurance problems but that they could be overcome.

In 2003 I toured theMid Western States for a couple of months but stayed in budget hotels for less than $30 dollars a night per room using discount coupons from magazines which can be found in display bins at many locations such as shopping malls etc but this arrangement was not ideal but turned out to be very cost effective. Car hire was costly though.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Gelathae,

I looked into that some time ago but found that the difference between buying and selling was still pretty high - and you have to have the money to buy it in the first place - not always practical or cost effective. There has to be a more economical way of doing this.

Come on all you knowledgeable people -what's the answer?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that someone on this, one of my favourite sites, details how to export your own van to the USA and back.

http://www.magbaztravels.com/

G


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I seem to recall from somewhere at the back of my mind that to import a vehicle to the USA is fraught with problems. They have to meet US regulations I believe otherwise it is not allowed to be driven. Now this may not present a problem with a US RV but could be a problem with a European vehicle.

JohnW


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm no expert 8O but I believe you can just ship it over, show customs you have title and insurance and drive away on those terrible interstates dodging fast moving heavily loaded trucks in the midst of a sea-of-cars driving willy nilly in any lane desired (except the oncoming)  

We came the other way and most countries, USA and UK included, have agreements to "tolerate" each others vehicles in transit. You will not be importing and registering it though, just driving through and eating pancakes at the occasional Denny's.

My friend brought his sports car over and the hardest thing was getting insurance, but of course that is hard anywhere.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Have a look Here.... It has been done


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

And here:

http://www.motorhomeworld.com/USShipTour.htm

It would seem that my initial thoughts were wrong. You can import a vehicle for 12 months but to keep it there any longer it would have to meet current US legislation for emissions etc. Otherwise you will have to export it before the 12 months are up or scrap it.

JohnW


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

The driving in Florida is a hoot it brings me back to my hotrod racing days,my only gripe is your not allowed to filter through traffic jams on a motorcycle.Forget the Denny's go for the China Buffett and Golden Corall very good on expanding waistlines.
Only got 3 1/2 weeks left    

Just a few of the problems using your own motorhome ,coverting power conections to 110v 60Hz ,TV ,would you be able to get european LPG bottles filled? and if you breakdown expect to be stranded for a long time while parts are shipped to the states.Have you tried to get a good price for long term hire its going to cost a few £K to ship your motorhome twice


----------



## 110319 (Mar 2, 2008)

i like the sound of this, but to be honest i would hire one out there, a little compact american one!!! we've been on road trips in the US and loved it food is cheap, hotels are cheap, shopping is cheap, makes u wonder y we arnt living there :? 

i would say one thing dont consider california unless u have good Aircon 24/7

cruise control is a must have to!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi One and all,

Some good stuff here - many thanks. I'll wade through it over the next few days.

We used to live in Seattle for 4 years so quite well aware of the conditions etc. and driving - probably chaotic in the east but once out on the open roads in Washington, Oregon or Utah then the world is your oyster and forget Denny's just catch the ferry over to the Olympic Peninsula and down into Hood Canal to collect fresh Oysters for free - now that's the life....

I will cost it all out then post it on here as you never know someone else may find it useful

Many thanks once more for the leads etc.

Pete


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Pete,

Missing my Denny's Grand Slam breakfast and USA Today newspaper here, of which neither is anything to brag on about though!

Born & raised near Seattle until old enough to choose better weather and a cheaper area on my own (Florida)  

And we second the Hood Canal oysters and area clam chowder!

All the best!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi RAH

Ah! clam chowder - that brings back more fond memories.. I figured out that the Seattle locals always moaned about the weather so that it would put the visitors off and keep all that lovely real estate to themselves.

We used to live on State Street. Kirkland with a deck over looking Lake Washington.


----------

